# Configurer Portage pour gma500 et X

## naguam

Bonjours, j'ai un eeepc 1101ha sous gentoo profile desktop 17 openrc.

J'ai utilisé le handbook officiel en anglais x86 pour installer gentoo. 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86

Ensuite je regarde https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide et https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/make.conf

Je suis nouveau et je viens du monde de debian et j'ai voulu passer à gentoo sur au moins une de mes machines

Comme ce fameux netbook a une gma500 et que sous debian cela utilisait gma500_gfx et je crois que le frambuffer utilisé est vesa (mais avec lspci mon kernel driver in use est gma500 tout cours contrairement à dans debian ou c'était le fameux gma500_gfx)

Mais du coup je ne sais pas quoi mettre dans le make.conf aussi bien pour le touchpad et le clavier (car je débute sous gentoo et que je sais pas quoi mettre parmi les options disponibles), mais surtout pour les video cards car gma500 poulsbbo n'est pas une intel classique et ce que j'ai pu voir sur les autres discussion et internet ne m'a pas convaincu (et c'est pas un sujet très discuté cette carte sous gentoo apparemment)

(Ah et avec le kernel du coup vous avez pu vour que c'est le driver vesa que j'ai coché dans les framebuffer, faut vraiment le désactiver pour x11 ? sous debian activé même avec un DE?

Je sais que sous gentoo on veut tout optimiser mais j'ai deja optimisé mon noyaux "processor-type atom" et le make.conf avec "-march=bonnell -mtune=bonnell")

Merci de votre attention à ceux qui me lirons.   :Smile: 

ps:actuellement le laptop est en tty.

----------

## naguam

Ah et j'ai pu voir ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7330908.html que modesetting ou fbdev pourraient être une option, comment savoir si ce sont des paramètres reconnus par portage.

Sur https://www.funtoo.org/Video leur wiki est ancien (parlent pas de amdgpu) mais suffisamment réçent pour parler de modesetting ou fbdev et ce n'est pas marqué, si vous avez une idée dites moi  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Pooooopopopopop! Attention tu te mélanges un peu les pinceaux  :Wink: 

Déjà, bienvenue à toi naguam.

A ma connaissance, ce que tu paramètres dans portage est en rapport avec la partie Xorg, mesa & co (c'est à dire la partie graphique "en espace utilisateur"). Le reste, la partie noyau (selection du driver video/DRM + éventuellement un driver framebuffer supplémentaire (je ne sais pas si c'est encore d'actualité, depuis que la fonctionnalité "kernel modesetting" s'est généralisée dans les drivers graphiques noyau)) sont à faire par toi même ou bien avec genkernel (cf la doc Gentoo à propos du noyau).

Le conseil classique pour voir de que tu as besoin, c'est de tout simplement booter sur un liveCD comme sysrescueCD et de faire par exemple "lshw" pour voir ce qui est utilisé.

----------

## naguam

Merci pour la réponse,  :Smile:  Je connais déjà les drivers et les modules utilisés, et tout le matos c'est pas le problème, ma gentoo en cli est configurée correctement (d'après le handbook) et j'ai configuré le kernel comme je le voulais et tout fonctionne, c'est que maintenant je voudrais installer xorg et je ne sais pas quoi mettre comme option dans le make.conf en sachant que j'ai une gma500 le pire gpu vendu par intel.

Mais je te l'accorde je me suis sûrement mélangé les pinceaux dans ce que j'ai dis.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah oui, je connais cette saleté de puce graphique, j'ai la même dans un mini-serveur (headless, heureusement). Du coup je ne saurai dire l'état de son support actuel.

Au cas où, pour la liste des options possibles côté Xorg/video_cards, tu les trouveras ici: https://packages.gentoo.org/useflags/video_cards_vesa

----------

## naguam

Merci, je vais tenter avec fbdev qui serait plus performant que vesa. ( driver xorg).

J'ai une question, si les drivers xorg vesa et fbdev sont installés en même temps, lequel sera sélectionné par défault?, faut le set dans une conf?

(honnêtement dans les autres distribs déjà empaquetées il n'y avais pas grand choses à faire tout était installé avec le DE ou la wm qu'on installait automatiquement et fonctionnais avec seulement des paramétrages au niveau du keyboard et de touchpad (dispositions et tapping), mais du coup je pose les questions pour apprendre et ensuite savoir )       :Smile: 

----------

## naguam

D'après mes test avec une autre distrib, il s'avère que c'est bien fbdev qu'il faut utiliser  :Smile:  je verrais ce que cela va donner.

----------

